# C & CC Rally at La Manga



## biggles777 (Jan 18, 2006)

Was thinking of the possibility of going to this next year and mentioned it to her indoors and she said isn't it for geriatric line dancers who play bingo all day , she must have got that comment off the internet somewhere , but is it true ?
It seemed like a good idea to me just for a month on the basis that i've no reason to believe next february wont be as cold and wet in blighty as this one has been .
Any comments or suggested alternatives gratefully received .


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We've just spent a week on the rally at La Manga. It's our first time in Spain so we wanted to try a range of different places. It's been interesting.
The site at La Manga is an older site, the facilities are "tired " but clean. A large part of the site us given over to permanent pitches which have been "developed" into something of a shanty town. The rally pitches however are in the middle of the touring section, they're hedged with plenty of space, water and electricity. Bring suitable drainage pipes.
I'm sure that some people, geriatric or not, go line dancing all day but otherwise windsurfing seemed popular. There were golf outings and we found some great mountain bike trails. Both the rally and the site offer a range of activities ( including line-dancing) which you join in with or ignore as you wish.
The bar and restaurant are a little dated but the food is fine and you can eat virtually on the beach. It's good value with a number of special offers such as paella day. 
The surroundings range from high rise tourist town- quiet in winter- to a wild coastal nature reserve, quiet all year round apparently.
As you say the chief consideration is the weather. That sold it to us, think late spring day in the UK often with a breeze.
We also stayed at Marjal Eco site. That's ultra modern with excellent facilities but in the middle of no-where. We're currently passing through Vilanova, the site is good but the rally doesn't begin till March.
Would we recommend? I think we'll have a month with the rally at La a Manga next year and also spend dome time at Marjal. We met people who had booked in for 5 months and others who left after a couple of days. The nice thing about the forum is that you'll get a number of different opinions.
Bryn.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think that Bryn's reply is a well rounded opinion on La Manga. We have stayed there and did not like it but know others with the opposite view. I would recommend it to water sport lovers however as the site opens direct onto the very shallow inland sea.


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

The review of the C&C C rally and site at La Manga is pretty good. The rally stewards work hard and do a very good job. 

We have just had four weeks there and found that the site is very dusty for probably two reasons. 

1. The main site roads are tarmaced however, there is numerous other roads that are gravel (as are the pitches). The movement of traffic wears the gravel hence there is a lot of fine white dust. 

2. The fields adjacent the site also facilitate a lot of the red top soil to be blown into the site.

It can also be pretty windy at times which exacerbates the dust problem. We had to clean the inside of the van a lot!


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

We had a month at La Manga from mid December to Mid January. The Christmas dinner looked good value at 25 euro but the New Years eve looked expensive at 40 euro (we didn't go to either, perhaps next year) We were not on the rally, again next year perhaps.

As said earlier every service is on pitch so take waste pipes to drain the van straight into the drain. 

Every day there are petanque games organised by the rally and other groups who will welcome you, Bridge, cribbage, tennis, etc.

The rally organises cycle rides, walks, meals and generally everything that can be found on rallies.

We found the site exactly as Brynric says, with facilities being cleaned 4 or 5 times a day including Christmas day with the staff being very cheerful and expecting to work round shower or toilet customers. 

We have only been back from Spain a week and are looking forward to go for longer in November.

Frank


----------

